# Super Spacer index plates



## jamby (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi
I have a  TST 8" Super Spacer that I got with the milling machine I bought 20 years ago.  The surprise is that once the index plates are in it indexs from the slots in the index plate and not from the master slots iin the fixed plate at the back (pictured below)




Here you can see the index pin in the master slot




But when I put the indexing plate in it doesn't allow the index pin to fully seat into the master slot.  I find this odd because I always assumed that all the previous ones I had used just blanked out the unused locations and were clearanced over the used slots.
Anyone else seen this before?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## benmychree (Aug 18, 2020)

show a picture of one of the masking plates in place with the masking plate and master aligned with each other.


----------



## jamby (Aug 18, 2020)

Benmchree

Here's the pic you asked for.  The index pin in this case is approx. .080 less extended than in the master slot.




Also it seems that not all the index plates have the same size slots in them as you can see in this pic.
Makes me think the emptied out their old stock on me.




I know that it looks like its miss aligned but looking straight down they are overlaid its the camera lens and angle that make it look odd.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## benmychree (Aug 18, 2020)

Looks to me like the the masking plates are mis matched to the divider unit, looks like some fileing or careful grinding would solve the problem.


----------



## Martin W (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi Jim
I wonder if something is not aligned behind the main index gear to make it sit proud . This would cause it to be too high to allow the index pin to mesh with the plates? The slots may be different like you say because they were old stock. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Papa Charlie (Aug 19, 2020)

I believe the masking plate is just that, it covers the master plate index slots so they can't be used. The pawl is dropping into the master plate slot that is exposed and uses it to lock up the plate. It shouldn't be engaging the masking plate slot at all.


----------



## jamby (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks Guys

   I have what appear to be plates from two different sets.  I will machine them all out and make some if I need more then these plates I have 2, 3, 4  6, 8, 12, the master plate has 24 indexes.

Thanks again
Jim


----------

